# How should pants fit at the waist?



## Liquidus (Mar 2, 2009)

When you're buying pants of any type that are supposed to sit at the waist, how much room should be left over if you're not wearing a belt and what size waist should you buy? For example, if my waist measures 31, should I get 31, 32, or should I judge based on how loose it is? Is this different for jeans?


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Different manufacturers of dress trousers will fit differently...*

I get trousers to fit with enough room to be comfortable not wearing a belt and to fit at my natural waist, which is about 1 inch below the navel. Some, especially trimmer trousers, have a lower rise. If I am not comfortable with this, I reject them. I have found that the BB Regent with flat fronts fit and suit me the best. I always wear braces whether I am wearing a sport coat or suit. So after the trousers have been altered, I try them on while wearing braces. I have a waist measurement of about 35-1/2" so a 36" trousers suits me.

Jeans are a totally different matter. I don't wear them often, so they are not a concern to me. However, you should realize that jeans are made to wear on the hips, while dress pants are not.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I generally buy my trousers (dress and casual) with a waist size that matches my waist measurement. With jeans, this approach results in a close fit at the waist but, with chinos or wool trousers, I'm left with just a bit of extra room at the waist. I'm thinking perhaps this can be attributed to the initial shrinkage characteristic of jeans.


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

I suppose the guide is whilst just holding the trousers by the waistband around your natural waistline and without pulling together how much difference is there before you engage the fastener?

For me I like the loose 'gap' to be not more than 1" before I fasten them. 

Makes sense?


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Buy trousers that fit in the seat hip region, about 3-4 inches above the crotch. Because, the waist is made to be changed, you can't change much below. The waist should be comfortable.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

I find that the waist should be just tight enough without the belt that the pants should stay up while standing still. Since I have the proverbial spare tire I also like to try sitting in the pants before passing final judgment on the fit.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

When you try on trousers of any sort, be sure to sit down in them. That way you will know whether the seat and rise are going to be comfortable enough. Don't worry too much about the waist, although that's where you have to start, since the size is the waist measurement, because you can easily have that altered if the rest fits. "Comfortably snug" is what I'd go for, whether or not an alteration might be necessary. They should stay up with or without a belt, but the waist should not "cut into you" or gather up under a belt. Find a tailor you trust! He'll know:icon_smile:


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

I like mine to be slightly loose, I usually wear a belt.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I like to wear mine snug, but not too tight that I can't breathe or tuck a shirt in. I only wear a belt for looks, not for holding pants up.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

WA and Blueboy are on the right track. thats how to pick out the trousers. the size ticket is just there to let you know if you are going in the right direction. 

once you get the right trouser, do this. with the trouser on put on your belt, and snug it as you usually do. 
if the waist band under the belt buckles 1/2" or more, it needs to be taken in. less than that is acceptable unless that bothers you. 
if the waistband fits smoothly you are right on. 
if the waistband seems tight, unhook and allow the waist to open till it matches the space under the belt. then measure the distance between the two parts of the clasp. that space is how much the waist must be let out.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

a tailor said:


> WA and Blueboy are on the right track. thats how to pick out the trousers. the size ticket is just there to let you know if you are going in the right direction.
> 
> once you get the right trouser, do this. with the trouser on put on your belt, and snug it as you usually do.
> if the waist band under the belt buckles 1/2" or more, it needs to be taken in. less than that is acceptable unless that bothers you.
> ...


You are a clever man, Alex, and a great asset to this forum.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> I generally buy my trousers (dress and casual) with a waist size that matches my waist measurement. With jeans, this approach results in a close fit at the waist but, with chinos or wool trousers, I'm left with just a bit of extra room at the waist. I'm thinking perhaps this can be attributed to the initial shrinkage characteristic of jeans.


Jeans do initially shrink when first washed, but thereafter stretch, and sometimes a LOT. Raw denim will stretch more than washed denim, but I think you can count on ALL denim jeans stretching over time.

But buying jeans can be tricky, as many higher-fashion jeans have a relatively short rise, and if the gentleman has even a bit of a belly, they will slide down under the belly, rather than stay at the waist and stretch.

I have a few pairs of Lucky brand jeans which fit well. They are not too short in the rise, and I bought "34" waist even though my waist measures 36-37"

Washing and certainly drying jeans will shrink them back up, but it's hard on the fabric and dye. If one is particularly fond of a certain pair of jeans, washing them infrequently is ideal. So buy them small and let them stretch.


----------

